# Super Jet vs Vacuum Filter



## ForzaItalia (Oct 30, 2013)

Good morning all

I have a buon Vino super jet filter and was just reading the DIY vacuum pump filter canister that a lot of people have been using on this site. What do you guys recommend? I already bought the super jet but am open to building a vacuum canister as well. Is the oxygen that is introduced into the wine while filtering with the super jet that bad for the wine? 

Thanks!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 30, 2013)

Unless you really mess up, the oxygen exposure with the super jet is minimal.

I like vacuum filtering only because if there is any CO2 left, it will degas the wine as well, but you really shouldn't be filtering anything but still wines.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Oct 30, 2013)

OK thanks DoctorCAD! How long after filtering do you bottle? Can it be done on the same day? Thanks again.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 30, 2013)

I agree with DoctorCad
I think vacuum is the only way to go ! 
You can bottle immediately after doing a transfer if you want.

this was taken from my website 

Advantages
Decreases racking time
Better quality wine- less air contact
No lifting of heavy carboys
No more bending over
Less chance of getting hurt - dropping carboys
Bottle with less oxygen contact
In-line vacuum release control
2 speed filling control
Consistent liquid height and no overfill spillage
Can be used to bottle with any shape or size bottles
Easily degas wine (Co2 removal)


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 31, 2013)

Filter directly into another carboy with vacuum, swap ends around and bottle. No waiting required.


----------



## jvbutter (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm beginning to think its vacuum that is the key... the ##$%^ mini jet leaks soo much. Not a fan.

Mind you I deal with chemical and pumps at work all day long. and if they leak OMG its huge... nasty chemicals... so Yes I'm not liking the leaking of this unit. Need to find a better way


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 7, 2013)

Here is a topic I started about filtering with vacuum and the whole house filter 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/


----------



## GreginND (Nov 7, 2013)

In my experience the superjet leaks MUCH less than the minijet.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 7, 2013)

In agree with Greg
I have had all 3 at 1 time - The mini definitely leaks and has some issues from time to time and you definitely cant go thru more that 1 carboy before changing filters. 
The Super is alot nicer - it does leak a little but you can filter alot more wine thru it, disadvantage - its bulky and pricey

Whole house filter - seems to work fine for me - it is reasonable and it does not take any more time than a normal vacuum transfer and it can filter several carboys similar to the super jet


----------

